

We're shutting down ArcticStartup - please help my team find work - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/11/01/its-a-magical-world-out-there-hobbes-ol-buddy-lets-go-exploring

======
vilpponen
I'm the guy running the company, or the guy who used to run it. It's been an
awesome ride and a great learning experience. Most importantly though, I think
we've been able to positively affect the Northern European startup scene in a
sustainable way.

The hardest part of all this is to let go of my fantastic team. If you have
part time, or full time work for them - please get in touch with them through
the contact details in the post.

Hacker News community - you've been instrumental in spreading our news as
well.

Thank you everyone.

~~~
b6
I think it would be helpful if you updated the page to say what languages
Dmitri speaks.

~~~
dsarle
Hi,

The languages that I speak are: Russian (Fluent), English (Fluent), Estonian
(Fluent), Swedish (Basic, Conversational).

In addition I can understand on a basic level a number of slavic and nordic
languages.

Dmitri Sarle

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Dmitri - this is mere serendipity as this fell into my inbox today - it is
probably not useful, but it is a rare skill set wanted: (I have no idea why a
recruiter think I am fluent in Russian)

I am afraid I know nothing about the role or the recruiter but it may be
possible to remote.

<snip> Your details have been returned in a search for a Russian / Ukrainian
speaking Senior Project Manager I am currently recruiting for a company in the
Midlands please see link below for details of the role

Lee Brook Principal Consultant Follow me on: LinkedIn | Twitter

Modis 33 Queen Street, London, EC4R 1BR DD: +44 (0)207 038 6470 T: +44 (0)207
038 6400 F: +44 (0)207 038 6401 www.modis.co.uk </snip>

------
regandersong
We might as well turn this into constructive dialog - does anyone have any
thoughts on how to monetize niche online media? Our events went well, but
didn't scale.

~~~
ankeshk
There are a few online media companies that are doing really well without
organizing events. Copyblogger did really well by partnering with others to
develop products that the community could benefit from.

Thats the route you have to take. Partner with others to develop products. You
bring the audience. They bring the products that help the audience. Something
similar to what EarlyToRise.com did - created a panel of experts each of whom
bought their own product to the table. (<http://www.earlytorise.com/meet-the-
experts/> )

~~~
dsarle
Yeah, good point. The other thought that we had was to help the audience
connect through some form of matchmaking. The e-commerce angle was also
evaluated, to create a market for start-ups to promote and sell their
products. This could also include a market for discounted startup event
tickets and offers.

We have some other thoughts as well, but need to value and compare all the
currently available options.

------
fotbr
As an aside, I think this is the best "We're shutting down" writeup I've seen.
No complaining about how hard things were, no plaintive pointing of fingers
trying to politely (or not) place blame, just a straightforward statement of
facts followed by a well worded request to try to take care of your team.

Kudos for that, and best wishes to all involved.

------
highace
Wait, so what went wrong? Were you losing money? Have you peaked at an
unacceptable level?

------
p0ppe
It's a sad development. ArcticStartup has been material in keeping tabs on the
startup-scene in northern Europe.

------
ig1
ArcticStartup has been one of the shining stars of European startup
journalism. Lack of English language coverage is something that afflicts many
European startup communities, and I'm sure ArcticStartup has been pivotal in
raising the international profile (to both investors and customers) of many of
the startups they've covered.

I hope they manage to keep it going and retain the quality of their coverage.

------
mikk0j
This is sad news! Arctic Startup developed immensely in the quality and depth
of reporting in the last two years (props to both Antti and Greg on this).
Granted it was impossible to keep up a deluge of posts, hastily slapped
together or semi-sensationalist like some other European tech media do, but at
least weekly, there was a pearl of writing to be discovered at AS. Hope that
continues as a community-driven effort.

------
asanwal
Antii - we sell data on emerging private companies and their
investors/acquirers. If you have any structured data about financing
events/exits, would love to discuss (email in profile).

We are at www.cbinsights.com

Unrelated: Our team have been big fans of what you guys have been doing for a
while. Class act btw on this shut down notice.

------
sauliuz
Stay hungry, Stay foolish! Best of luck guys

------
dirtyaura
Antti and co, I was shocked to hear this. You have become almost an
institution for the region and it's hard to imagine world without Arctic
Startup. Huge congratulations to all of you for the awesome work you have done
for Nordic and Baltic startup scene.

------
waxy
Is there a similar site covering the UK and or western europe ?

~~~
lleims
These are the sites I tend to read:

France: <http://www.rudebaguette.com/>

Germany: <http://venturevillage.eu/> and <http://siliconallee.com/>

Eastern Europe: <http://goaleurope.com/>

Europe in general: <http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/> \+
<http://thenextweb.com/eu/> \+ <http://gigaom.com/europe/>

My guess is that sooner or later there will be some publication, in English,
covering startups in southern Europe (Italy, Spain, etc).

------
pdog
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (November 2012)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727241>

------
rossjudson
Class act all the way; I hope everyone lands safely.

------
simonswords82
Bad times, sorry to hear the news guys. I'd love to know more about why you've
decided to take this path if you can share?

------
diegogomes
The guys from TNW should definitely hire your team. They're doing a great job
covering startups out of the U.S.

------
iconfinder
Oh, that sucks. We seriously need good blogs to cover european startups.

